# Taking AZO for a UTI and positive pregnancy test



## kychic

OK I have a question and I hope someone can help me. I have a UTI that I just started feeling the symptoms of about 5 hours ago. I ran out and got some AZO to help until I can get to dr, I also got a pregnancy test. I take the AZO and about 30 minutes later I take the pregnancy test within 2 minutes I got a strong :bfp:! My question is can a UTI or the AZO affect the result of a pregnancy test? I'm not sure how many DPO I am because my cycles are messed up. I had what I thought was gonna be my period last Thursday but it only lasted 2 days which is unusual for me. This UTI is unusual for me too as I never get a UTI. Advice please!!


----------

